# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen: Johnmon uit Polen: vraag in boekwerkvorm over pijn in rechterzijde

## Johnmon

Geacht forum,

Om veel adviezen te voormijden die ik zelf al heb geprobeerd, stel ik mijn "medische dossier" aan dit forum ter beschikking. Het is erg uitgebreid en lijkt vaak niet relevant voor het onderwerp. Toch komen de punten bij elkaar die zonder deze toelichting in de lucht zouden blijven zweven. 

Voor alle overigen die dit verhaal veel te lang en omslachtig vinden: mijn werkelijk oprechte excuses voor de uitgebreidheid ervan. Dan kun je beter hier nu al afhaken.

Ik woon nu al enkele jaren met toestemming van het UWV in Polen. Ben geëmigreerd naar een goedkoper EU-land omdat ik de hoge kosten voor levensonderhoud in Nederland niet meer kon opbrengen toen ik na precies 30 jaar huwelijk er plotseling alleen voor te staan. Was toen al volledig arbeidsongeschikt (enkele forse hernia's en hartfalen. Er lag ook een brief voor onze autistische zoon van 16 jaar met haar excuses. Enkele maanden hebben we niet geweten waar ze was gebleven. Onze zoon, zat toen in 4-Havo, heeft ook erg veel geleden onder die situatie. Voor hem was het nog erger want hij kon er al helemaal niets aan doen. De grote veranderingen die automatisch zijn leven veranderden waren voor hem heel traumatisch. Hij kon veranderingen niet hanteren.

Hij is na enkele weken gaan inwonen bij mijn moeder, die toen al 80 jaar was. Na 2 maanden kon hij gelukkig bij zijn moeder intrekken. Ik had geen geld meer om de huur (520 Euro), energiekosten (175), verzekeringen (60 Euro), zakgeld zoonlief (25 Euro), telefoonkosten (30 Euro/maand) boodschappen te betalen van mijn netto uitkering van 950 Euro. Probeerde geld te lenen om in elk geval niet uit huis gezet te worden. Wachttijd op een goedkopere woning: tussen 1-3 jaar. Ik moest ook nog 250 Euro aflossen voor lopende lening bij de bank en van vrienden omdat ik anders de woonlasten en schoolkosten voor mijn zoon niet kon betalen. Had in 2004 een doorlopend krediet bij de Rabobank genomen van 6.500 Euro en daar betaal ik nog steeds aan af (100 Euro/maand). Kreeg wel huur- en zorgtoeslag maar dat verdween in het zwarte gat van aflossen van schulden.

Mijn psychiater en een goede vriend raadden me in 2005 aan in Polen te gaan wonen om in elk geval financieel te overleven. Na enkele maanden had ik via de computer in Nederland middels chatten een leuke vrouw in Polen gevonden en de vonk was er vrijwel meteen en gelukkig wederzijds. Kreeg weer levenslust. Zij had een goedbetaalde baan had als accountant in Warschau. Het ging en gaat heel goed tussen ons. Ze kwam 6x naar mij in Nederland om elkaar steeds beter te leren kennen. Ze zag mijn beperkingen door de herniaklachten. Ze stelde voor om bij haar in te gaan wonen in haar mooie huis in Polen. 

Een week voor de uiteindelijke verhuizing brak ik mijn rug thuis in de keuken toen ik het keukenplafond in de originele staat moest terugbrengen. Twee wervels nogal vervelend gebroken. Maar ik had mijn ticket al besteld en alles was al geregeld. De huur was opgezegd en dit was mijn laatste kans. Werd in ziekenhuis opgenomen (Eindhoven) en de specialisten verklaarden me dat het uitgesloten was die reis over 7 dagen te gaan maken. Te gevaarlijk omdat ik vanaf mijn middel verlamd zou kunnen raken. Ik zou minstens 3 maanden plat moeten blijven liggen en daarna half jaar moeten revalideren. Maar ik was vastbesloten door te zetten en de pijn te negeren. Toen kreeg ik alle medewerking en er werd een speciaal korset gemaakt die me extra steun zou geven. Dus met gebroken rug op de geplande datum afgereisd per vliegtuig.

Mijn lieve vriendin kwam me op vliegveld Warschau ophalen en de rest is geschiedenis. Een sprookje kwam uit. We wonen inmiddels al weer ruim 5 jaar samen.

Maar tijdens een fysiotherapie voor mijn hernia (moest 3x per week 1 uur behandeld worden ging het mis. Kon ik plotseling niet meer praten, alleen nog maar brabbelen. En mijn linkerarm kon ik niet meer optillen. En ik begreep helemaal niets meer van het Pools wat op zich toch al een moeilijke taal is, zelfs Engels mixte ik voor de helft met Nederlandse woorden. Heel raar en ik raakte lichtelijk in paniek. Na spoedopname wezen scans een herseninfarct in de rechterhersenhelft uit.

Vriendin besloot te stoppen met werken om me intensief te kunnen helpen. Ze krijgt (uiteraard) geen uitkering. Maar de medische kosten groeiden de pan uit. Werd door de medische specialisten helemaal uitgemolken, althans, zo voel ik dat. Het kon wel goedkoper maar dan waren er die verdraaide lange wachttijden die het risico op verslechtering sterk vergrootten.

Een jaar later, in augustus 2012: lichte hersenbloeding. Daarna volgens een contrast MRI-scan aneurisma in centrale deel van hersenen. Niet operabel, kan alleen vingers gekruist houden dat het niet erger wordt. 

Heb ook aantal rug- en nekhernia's vooral door erg versleten wervels. In nek worden aorta's deels afgeklemd en zenuwbanen ingedrukt wat nogal wat problemen geeft: pijn en heftige duizelingen. Ook dagelijks krampaanvallen in armen en benen, enkels, dijbenen, vingers, meestal 8-10 keer per dag (meestal 's nachts) en elke aanval duurt 10 tot 30 minuten.

Toen ik dus in augustus 2012 weer rare symptomen kreeg, dacht de dienstdoende neuroloog meteen aan meningitis en ik werd geïsoleerd opgenomen in een speciaal ziekenhuis. Weer onderzoeken maar die wezen uit dat meningitis werd uitgesloten. Doorverwezen naar een neurochirurg. Hij stelde vast dat ik ditmaal een hersenbloeding had gekregen.

Voorgeschreven medicijnen moet je voor 70% zelf betalen in Polen, de overige 30% betaalt de zorgverzekering. Alleen de medicijnen kostten me 350 Euro elke maand. 

Kreeg van alle specialisten 26 tabletten voorgeschreven maar ik merkte geen verbetering. Ik word in Polen niet chirurgisch geholpen omdat men het risico te groot acht (een chirurg liet weten dat in Polen met mijn problemen de kans op verbetering minder dan 10% is en kans op verslechtering van de klachten minstens 75%. Medisch apparatuur in de reguliere ziekenhuizen is oud en de veel echte goede chirurgen werken inmiddels elders in de EU of in een Poolse privékliniek..

Wat mij wel veel stof tot nadenken gaf was dat twee neurochirurgen, los van elkaar, mij vertelden dat ze van het Polenmeldpunt in Nederland hadden gehoord. Ja, dat wist zowat iedereen in Polen want dat vond men een grof schandaal dat aan de jaren 30 en 40 van de vorige eeuw deed denken. Zou heel misschien dat ongenoegen hebben meegespeeld om me niet te behandelen? Ik sluit het niet uit.

Men raadt mij aan om te remigreren omdat ook anno 2012 het niveau van de zorg in Nederland als een der besten binnen de EU wordt beoordeeld door onafhankelijke EU-commissies. Maar dat is niet mogelijk aangezien ik niet meer normaal kan reizen en bovendien kan ik vanuit bed geen woonruimte regelen in Nederland. Bovendien kan ik vanuit mijn huidige woonland geen urgentieverklaring in Nederland krijgen. Nederlandse Ambassade in Warschau wil niets doen om een Nederlander in nood enige steun te verlenen. Ambassades zijn er alleen voor het bedrijfsleven, niet voor de mensen! 

Maar dan nu die verdraaide pijn in mijn rechterzijde ter hoogte van mijn onderste rib. Kan niet meer goed doorademen en hoesten of niezen is echt heel vervelend: Ik zat 4 dagen geleden op mijn bureaustoel en er viel iets op de grond. Ik bukte al zittend in de stoel zijdelings over de armleuning om het op te rapen. Kon er net niet bij dus moest ik wat verder doorbuigen/strekken naar rechts. De leuning drukte tegen hard mijn zijde aan. Ik voelde direct een felle pijnscheut en kon meteen niet meer goed doorademen. 

Die avond kreeg ik veel last van maagzuur en moest werkelijk een teiltje naast me zetten. Het was geen kwestie van - sorry voor het woord - overgeven, maar uitsluitend van een hoeveelheid branderig vocht. Het doorademen gaat nog steeds moeilijk en bukken of draaiend bewegen geeft pijnklachten. 

Ik heb geen koorts. Ik zie geen blauwe plek dus kneuzing of een gebroken rib kan ik wellicht uitsluiten. Maar als ik met mijn vinger zacht prik op de pijnlijke plek dan is er duidelijk iets niet goed.

Nu kan ik wel weer naar de huisarts gaan maar mensen in dit forum die ervaringen hebben met de Poolse gezondheidszorg, weten dat het heel normaal is wanneer je 3-4 uur moet staan wachten, omdat er vaak slechts 2-3 stoelen zijn en meestal zo'n 20-25 patiënten. Ook al maak je een afspraak, dat heeft geen enkel effect want je moet gewoon wachten tot iedereen die voor je was, is geholpen. Dus 3-4 uur staan. En dan nog: als je dan eindelijk aan de beurt bent, wordt je met een aspirientje of zoiets weer weggestuurd. Zo gaat dat hier. Met de opdracht over een week maar weer terug te komen als het nog steeds zo veel pijn doet.

Een MRI-foto maken via de normale weg kan wel als de huisarts dat steunt, maar de wachttijd is tussen de 6 en de 8 maanden. Werkelijk vreemd voor een EU- en Schengenland. Dus moet ik alles uit eigen kleine beurs betalen om eerder geholpen te worden. Meestal gaat dat geld in een enveloppe die discreet even aan de medisch specialist wordt overhandigd. Met een even discreet knipoogje zijnderzijds (het kan ook een "haarzijds" zijn) wordt bevestigd dat ik de volgende patiënt ben die binnengeroepen zal worden. Voor mij is dat een vorm van corruptie maar hier gaat dat vaak zo. Als je echt dringend medisch hulp nodig hebt moet je meedoen aan die mallemolen om als patiënt met acute gezondheidsproblemen tijdig te worden geholpen.

Zou ik, gelet op het bovenstaande boekwerk, toch maar weer naar de huisarts gaan of gewoon nog een week wachten? Weet het niet meer met die rare artsen hier. Heeft iemand met een gedegen medische opleiding in dit forum een goed advies voor me? Lijken mijn klachten meer op een galprobleem of op gekneusde ribben? In dat laatste geval doe ik helemaal niets want dat moet dan vanzelf overgaan.

Alvast mijn dank,
John

----------

